# HVF 2014 Board Meeting Minutes



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 Waive reading of last years minutes 2 1st motion from HAR - only WHVs be on the 2015 Forum Calender- nay 7 - yea 1 ( guess we know who that was ) 3 floor motion - WHVs get 1month but only in leap years nay 1 - yea 7 4 Lord Boomer moves lets GO HUNTING - no vote needed ! Lord Boomer was heard on the way out 2 say - That was the longest Board meeting 2 date - I hope this does not happen AGAIN !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I must have missed this meeting or their would be one more vote for a WHV exclusive calendar. Speaking of which, I really need to pick a print on demand printer for this year's calendar. Whoops!


----------

